# John Dearman - The Badlands



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Any have a copy of John Dearman's "The Badlands" they would be willing to part with? I would prefer an unframed one I can frame myself, but am not opposed to one already framed. 

If so, shoot me a pm with what you would be willing to take.

Thanks


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I got a framed one...not really looking to part with it, but everything I own is for sale if the price is right!!!!


----------



## dcaroselli (Jul 6, 2006)

Freindswood Frame & Gallery talk to Luis 281-482-2202. My wife and I purchased several Dearmans at the Houston Boat Show from them and he had good prices as well as unframed prints.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

dcaroselli said:


> Freindswood Frame & Gallery talk to Luis 281-482-2202. My wife and I purchased several Dearmans at the Houston Boat Show from them and he had good prices as well as unframed prints.


I don'tthink he had any Badlands though. I'm pretty sure, but give him a call. At least thats what I remember him saying at the boat show.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

I know Dearman and will ask him if he has any left. PM me with your contact information.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

I love his artwork, I bought a framed print of his called "Stingray reds". It reminds me of a trip my Dad and I made to Port Mansfield about 16-17 years ago. We stood in one spot and caught reds till we got tired...lol. Every time I look at it I realize just how much I miss that old man...


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

The inside of my house looks like "The Dearman Museum".







I have framed prints, stamps w/prints and my 2 faves........a pair of giclees : "Trick or Treat" and "Stingray Reds".

Did you check ebay for "Badlands"?

POG


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.charliesgallery.com/johndearmanlimitededitionprint.html


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

http://www.collectorscovey.com/johndearmanbio.html

I love Dearmans prints.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Wolf6151 said:


> http://www.collectorscovey.com/johndearmanbio.html
> 
> I love Dearmans prints.


They're sold out. That's why I'm seeing if anyone is willing to part with their copy.


----------



## citytroutslicker (May 26, 2007)

I've got a framed set of John Dearman's "The Badlands" and "Channel Reds" with matching numbers, if your interested.

Luis 
Friendswood Frame & Gallery
281-482-2202


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

citytroutslicker said:


> I've got a framed set of John Dearman's "The Badlands" and "Channel Reds" with matching numbers, if your interested.
> 
> Luis
> Friendswood Frame & Gallery
> 281-482-2202


There you go...what are you asking?


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

citytroutslicker said:


> I've got a framed set of John Dearman's "The Badlands" and "Channel Reds" with matching numbers, if your interested.
> 
> Luis
> Friendswood Frame & Gallery
> 281-482-2202


What's yalls address and business hours?


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Dearman prints*

I would PM Chuck - Do yourself a favor, eh. Second option would be to check prices at all the usual suspects- Sold out does not mean NOT available, lol. - HD


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks Luis. It was nice talking to you and I look forward to seeing you at the fishing show.

They are located at 2351 and 518. They are open until 6:30 during the week and 5:00 on Saturday.



citytroutslicker said:


> I've got a framed set of John Dearman's "The Badlands" and "Channel Reds" with matching numbers, if your interested.
> 
> Luis
> Friendswood Frame & Gallery
> 281-482-2202


----------



## citytroutslicker (May 26, 2007)

Good talking to you, as well, Ian. 

We're located at 150 S. Friendswood Dr, Friendswood, TX 77546 at the corner of 2351/518. Exit 29 off I-45.. M-F 9:30-6p and Sat 9:30-5p. 

It's $2,000 for the matched pair, including prints and framing. 

Thanks for the interest,

Luis


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Collectors Covey in Dallas is the publishing house for a number of Texas artists, including Dearman. They are sold out of the s/n prints but can still publish the giclee print at some point in the future as they own the right to publish it. You might call them and if they see a market for it, they will probably move it up on their schedule. 
www.collectorscovey.com


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

try this place in Spring, they look like they have it, have to call for price on it.
http://www.charliesgallery.com/john-dearman-limited-edition-prints.html


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

dallasrick said:


> try this place in Spring, they look like they have it, have to call for price on it.
> http://www.charliesgallery.com/john-dearman-limited-edition-prints.html


$1100. each...unframed was what I was quoted.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a nice framed and numbered Penascal Point I purchased at the TPW Banquet/Auction last year. I cannot find a place to put it at home and seem to forget it when I head to the coast.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

That's what I was quoted, too. Little rich for my blood.



FlatoutFishin said:


> $1100. each...unframed was what I was quoted.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Best investment I ever made...looking for my next purchase now.


----------



## zrem32 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Badlands*

Ya'll mean to tell me I actually bought something that went up in value???
Is this the print?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Yep...do you got the matching Channel Reds?


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> $1100. each...unframed was what I was quoted.


Is that for Original Artwork, Giclee's, or Ltd. Edition Prints?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Wolf6151 said:


> Is that for Original Artwork, Giclee's, or Ltd. Edition Prints?


Ltd. Ed. Prints


----------



## zrem32 (Jan 24, 2005)

How do you tell the difference and what that means? Mine has 74/80 AP in the left corner.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

zrem32 said:


> How do you tell the difference and what that means? Mine has 74/80 AP in the left corner.


I believe, not certain, that it means Artist Proof. This is like a test run...I'm guessing here.
Mine are numbered 758/800, with Dearmans signature in pencil below the prints signature. This makes it a limited edition with only 800 being placed in circulation.My understanding is the plate is destroyed after the 800 prints and this is what makes it valuable over time.
At least this is what I was told, someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

You can't go wrong doing business with Luis at Friendswood Frame and Gallery. Not only does he have the most sought after saltwater prints, but he has a real talent for selecting the right frames and mattes to compliment the print.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

I'll back you on that KMaryP, I've seen some of the stuff you have obtained from there. Without equal.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

KMaryP said:


> You can't go wrong doing business with Luis at Friendswood Frame and Gallery. Not only does he have the most sought after saltwater prints, but he has a real talent for selecting the right frames and mattes to compliment the print.


He also had a better price on the two pictures in question here, and they were framed. His selection's at the boat show are always some of the best for sure.


----------



## fisherman101 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey you are right about his framing talents, but did he show you his fishing photos on his i-pod at the boat show - he catches and releases trout in the 30" range. Good at a lot of things I guess!


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

We were at his shop last night talking art and fishing. We collect the TPWD saltwater stamp prints and he always does an outstanding job on the framing. He was just leaving when we got there, but he stopped, took off his coat, and spent the next 30 minutes helping us select the right mattes and frames for each print. It's seldom that you find personal service like that these days. Just a word of warning though: be careful when you go in there because it's easy to walk out with a lot more than you'd planned on buying.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

I got a picture of "Estes Flats" by John Dearman...says 242/600

It's not listed on any of the posted web sites for his prints...how would ya find out what it's worth?.......oh..and no way am i sellin this


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Cool thread. I have a few stamp prints in my office and one of them is a Dearman. Don't think they are worth anything, as I see them pretty often.
1990 TPWD Saltwater stamp and print 1527/2100
I have a 1987 and 1988 stamp prints with the same series number.
Any idea?


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

I_ got a picture of "Estes Flats" by John Dearman...says 242/600

It's not listed on any of the posted web sites for his prints...how would ya find out what it's worth?.......oh..and no way am i sellin this

_Thats a new one for me Birdnester. Havent seen it before . Nice.

Dave


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Cool print birdnester.

See, Dave, I knew you were not the only one that fished in those white shorts!


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Question? Do you guys that buy Dearmans work, buy the Original Art, Giclee prints, or Limited Edition Prints? I've been looking at his stuff for a while now and want to get several of them.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

GoingCoastal said:


> I_ got a picture of "Estes Flats" by John Dearman...says 242/600_
> 
> _It's not listed on any of the posted web sites for his prints...how would ya find out what it's worth?.......oh..and no way am i sellin this_
> 
> ...


I've never seen it either and can't find it on the i-net. Guess I'll call Luis tomorrow! I like it though, and fishnlab, Dave usually fishes in pink shorts unless he's fishing with Angel, then he(Angel) get's to wear em.


----------

